# New guy with questions...Lets talk Toy Haulers.



## krss144 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just signed up and looks like a great place for information. My wife and I are looking at buying our first camper. We like our toys so its going to have to be a toy hauler for the quads. Any one have any good or bad with these? Looking at like a 25-34' toy haulers-non fifth wheel. Pulling it would be an 08 Ram-heavy half with the Hemi. Already has the brake hook up. Found some locally in MI for a reasonable price. I really like the idea of having the "garage" part separate from the living area with a door. Any one have a toy hauler without the dividing door? If so do you have problems with smelling gas or what not in the living and sleeping areas? 

Any information and past experiences would help a lot. My parents are on there third camper, this past one they bought new from a dealer and have had nothing but problems with the slide out. The ones im looking at are used by owner. I have been told sometimes thats the way to go because its already broke in and anything that would go or need to be replaced has already been done????

Thanks-krss144


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

There's good and bad with the used. I kinda agree with you on the "broken in" philosophy but for the most part Trailers are neglected. They sit A LOT, then they are towed and used like crazy over a few days, then they return to sitting. Trailers require a lot more maintenance and care than most people give them which is the bad part of used. The outside might look good, but......

Then if you buy new, there's the horrible initial expense, but if there's a warranty program that should help and if you buy a "problem" rig the warranty is great but my experiences with RV service is that they are slow and don't always fix things the first time so much time for using it can pass. I gave up on RV service and am trying to debug and fix things myself these days. I've done okay so far, but trailers are worse than a house, because everything is far more expensive when the initial RV are attached to it.

I don't have a toy hauler, nor do I RV with others who do, so I can't comment about the units themselves. I would prefer a walled garage, but the weight goes up. I've since heard from owners is that the only smell, if any is when you first arrive to camp. But after unloading all the toys, with that BIG door back there, the odors are gone quickly. You don't store the toys in the rig when it's being used as living quarters. Most people keep the toys outside chained up for security, but since using a toy hauler typically with other toy hauler fans, security is not that big an issue. A tarp to cover them when they're outside and it's raining works fine, too.

There is probably a lot more to know but I'm leaving that to Toy Hauler owners and experts. You've heard the extent of what I know. It's good you want to know A LOT before you get one. You learn if you want to avoid the disadvantages or better yet, learn to live with them. Many times the good can outweigh the bad.

I can add these last comments which don't pertain to just toy haulers. Be very careful of the style. A fifth wheel toy hauler is easier to tow, but can be heavier over all because of it. Make sure you stay within the weight ratings of your tow vehicle. It's not just about the engine & tranny in your truck. There are so many other truck components to worry about and the ratings take all this into consideration. You can't just get air bags or bigger tires or an engine tuner and solve a weight problem. You might not be improving the right areas. (I learned that the hard way.)

Good luck on your search! I hope you post what you do, since it's fun to read about others' preferences and experiences.


----------



## krss144 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks artmat. I am starting to ask the owners of some of these units I am looking at about the weight and I was telling myself the same thing when the owner is telling me "oh yeah a 1/2 ton truck will pull it" well 7600lbs is a lot of weight...empty. Yes, I am keeping the weight concerns at the top of my list. I dont plan on going cross country, just a weekend warrior at the most head to the UP of MI. Not to many hills here in lower MI.I am starting to see that the haulers with the dividing wall is more in price, weight and length. I am really stuck on having that wall lol. Well I am going to go and try and stop at one locally just to take a look and talk with this owner. I am in no big rush but when we are ready I like to know a little about what it is I am buying. Thanks again.


----------

